As the complexity of software increases, how will future programmers keep up? - HiroshiSan
======
cimmanom
Increased levels of abstraction. That's how we've been able to reach our
current levels of complexity.

Can you imagine trying to write modern machine learning or AR software in
assembly? How about raw ones and zeros? Just think about how many machine
instructions this one line of Python code abstracts away:

> result = requests.get(some_url).json()

What today we see as raw complexity will become encapsulated by more abstract
languages and libraries.

------
gamechangr
Computers will = AI

